# Double dose of flea medication?



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

We brought Riley home on Tuesday. Supposedly, he had just been treated with Advantage. Last night during his brushing, I found a flea. Just one on him, and I looked through his hair extensively. However, he has been itching quite a bit so there might be more hiding. I HATE fleas, but understand they are a fact of life. I have three indoor/outdoor cats that are all treated with flea medication once a month. I don't know if he really was treated with Advantage as his previous owners were very sketchy about details. I rather doubt it, as he was not well taken care of in many other ways. I would like to treat him again so that I don't have a flea infestation, but am worried that two doses might hurt him. Anyone have any thoughts about this?

Thanks as always!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i had the same experience with Sam when he was a puppy. I would put flea medicine on him (advantix) and every once in a while would spot a flea or two on him. i chalked it up to maybe when Sam was laying around and playing outside in the yard, the flea would jump on him and the advantix hadn't had a chance to work yet to kill it. as long as you don't see A LOT of fleas, or atleast more than 1 or 2 at a time, i wouldn't worry too much. 

i would not recommend giving the pup a double dosage of advantage, though.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wouldn't give it to him until he sees the Vet - you're going tomorrow right? I wouldn't worry too much about 1 flea and he's probably scratching because of new food, dry heat - could be many reasons. Get his check up first.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

For a dog with flea allergy, even one flea can cause a break out of the allergy. I wouldn't advise giving him a double dose, but keep careful watch for any additional fleas since just one can cause him misery.

The flea would probably have died after biting him but again, it would set off his allergy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, would NOT double dose the flea med. However, you might bathe him with a mild shampoo. That alone may help his itching and if you let it sit on him, would take care of any remaining fleas.


----------

